# penn battle 8000



## chumbucket2 (Apr 1, 2012)

Mint condition bought last year but never got around to fishing with it. does not come with box $60 firm no shipping. Can send pics through email or text message. Pm me if interested thanks.


----------



## chumbucket2 (Apr 1, 2012)

sold, please close thanks.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

That was a good deal.


----------

